# Food safety and hygiene certificate and prep for it.... where do I start?



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

is what it says on the tin, need to know where I can get a food hygiene and safety certificate and how to get the information I need to prep for the test thanks a lot uk only please ty.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here in the US we have the National Restaurant Association that offers Servsafe courses, both in person and online. While I am sure that you have something different in the UK, I would assume that there is some form of national program that offers courses and certification that a Google search should find.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

food hygiene and safety certificate uk

copy and paste above into search engine like "Google"

first result was for on line certification


----------



## superiora1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Once you find your program equivalent to ServSafe you should see if they offer a handbook and invest in that. Begin with taking each day and going over a new chapter. Quiz yourself and take online tests related to the program and practice as much as you can. It is quite important to learn how to do things the right way. It's a lot to learn but it's foundational and quite necessary. The only way I think to prep for the tests is to take the time to study and practice tests. If you work in the industry ask those of your peers if they are certified and maybe they can help you.


----------

